# Sugar craving at night



## tommygunz (May 7, 2011)

I eat what i think is a good diet, lean protein, complex carbs early in the day and simple carbs pre and post work out. My problem is dealing with the sweets cravings prior to going to bed, throughout the day it's no problem. Ant advice?


----------



## cdan19 (May 7, 2011)

I've replaced that carb craving before bed with 100% casien in 8 oz of skim milk to give me that full feeling and go right to bed. If that don't work I'll eat a can of tuna ( I hate tuna ) and that will kill any appetite for anything for hours. I use tuna all the time when I carb crave because for me that nasty salty tasting shit right out of the can finishes me. So Find the something with no sugar low to no fat and protein value you hate and chow down.


----------



## Hell (May 7, 2011)

My usual after dinner snack is either:

1. cottage cheese with 2tbs of pb mixed in
2. cottage cheese blended down creamy with a scoop of chocolate protein blended in and put in the freezer for 15 minutes
3. Protein Sludge - 2 scoops of protein with 1-2 tbs of pb and just a smidgen of water to make it kinda pudding like and sludgy. Mix througly and put in the freezer for 15 minutes. - Fucking delicious!  You can also add in frozen berries and/or a tiny bit of sugar free pudding mix like coconut or banana flavor to give it even extra dessert like flavor.


----------



## Built (May 7, 2011)

I eat any chocolate I'm going to eat at bedtime. Why fight it?


----------



## Klutch (May 7, 2011)

get some sugar free pudding and or jello and put whip cream on it... or some kind of no carb sugar free candies.


----------



## Chubby (May 8, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> I eat what i think is a good diet, lean protein, complex carbs early in the day and simple carbs pre and post work out. My problem is dealing with the sweets cravings prior to going to bed, throughout the day it's no problem. Ant advice?


I wonder what happens if you take your sugar with some fats before bed time rather than taking it alone.


----------



## laddergoat (May 8, 2011)

I am chewing on gum as i type this for that exact reason. The only "sweet" items i have in my house is sugar for coffee and fruit and lite yogurt. I can not keep anything like that in my house or I will eat it all!! There is no pacing myself when it comes to sweets, I have no will power. I used to get special k bars or the quaker ones (only the 90 cal ones) they dont offer a lot of nutrional value but they are low in calories and do taste sweet.


----------



## mber (May 8, 2011)

I wake up in the middle of the night and get a quick snack, I've tried all sorts of stuff like cottage cheeze, protein shake, spoonful of peanut butter but the only thing that puts me back to sleep is chocolate.  all it takes is one small piece like a hersey kiss or mini bar and i'm right back to sleep otherwise it's restless, rolling around the bed sleep the rest of the night.


----------



## BodyBeans (May 12, 2011)

Lately I have been eating: frozen blueberries or raspberries, in plain lowfat yogurt.

You can add sunflower seeds or pumpkin seeds... or mixed nuts to help keep you full til the morning.

Sweeter than cottage cheese, but contains lots of nutrition for the night.


----------



## tommygunz (May 12, 2011)

I'm going with the nonfat cottage cheese approach mixed with no sugar added applesauce, yeah i know theres some fructose happening but the casein keeps me full all nite and besides it beats ice cream


----------



## jagbender (May 13, 2011)

I make casein pudding before bed some nights. works well 
1 cup chocolate almond milk 1/2 cup ice I scoop chocolate casein protein 
hit it in the blender and put it ina bowl right away. it will thicken up really fast.

Can use Silk Cocount Milk vanilla casein and non sweetened coconut and a little vanilla extract for a coconut flavor


----------



## jagbender (May 13, 2011)

Hell said:


> My usual after dinner snack is either:
> 
> 3. Protein Sludge - 2 scoops of protein with 1-2 tbs of pb and just a smidgen of water to make it kinda pudding like and sludgy. Mix througly and put in the freezer for 15 minutes. - Fucking delicious! You can also add in frozen berries and/or a tiny bit of sugar free pudding mix like coconut or banana flavor to give it even extra dessert like flavor.


 


Love the name


----------



## tubbednova (May 15, 2011)

Try 5-htp it helps take away cravings while on a diet or in general.
i took it before and it does work.
I also find if your diet is in check your body won't crave anything it has it all.
Takes alot of trying but you'll know when you get it you'll be satisfied and won't want anything else.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 15, 2011)

Once I start eating chocolate I have to finish the lot nomatter how much is there. If you are like me then it's to draw a line and not buy it at all. You feel better in the morning knowing that you haven't made a pig of yourself that night before.


----------



## Fit_Qtie (May 17, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I make casein pudding before bed some nights. works well
> 1 cup chocolate almond milk 1/2 cup ice I scoop chocolate casein protein
> hit it in the blender and put it ina bowl right away. it will thicken up really fast.
> 
> Can use Silk Cocount Milk vanilla casein and non sweetened coconut and a little vanilla extract for a coconut flavor


 

This sounds pretty good, I'm gonna try it..


----------



## tommygunz (May 17, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I make casein pudding before bed some nights. works well
> 1 cup chocolate almond milk 1/2 cup ice I scoop chocolate casein protein
> hit it in the blender and put it ina bowl right away. it will thicken up really fast.
> 
> Can use Silk Cocount Milk vanilla casein and non sweetened coconut and a little vanilla extract for a coconut flavor



I'm gonna try this, I use almond milk in my post workout shake for the carbs, anything will help with the casein, I can't find a brand I that doesn't make me gag.


----------



## TJTJ (May 17, 2011)

what worked for me was a bowl of raw multi grain oats, granola in cold almond milk. It was like my comfort nighttime cereal food but the fiber is filling and IMO the complex carbs give me the sugar my body is craving through the night.

Sometimes our cravings arent due to just pure indulgence. Sometimes it is what the body needs and it's asking for it.  

During my 12week cutting cycle, around week 6 or 8 I found a stash of pure cocoa homemade fudge in the freezer. My eyes havent lit up and had a sense of joy like that since I got my Nintendo! I had to have bite or two but only a couple of times a week. I always hid it so it wouldnt be in sight, but i knew what it was . Just as long as I dont see it. 

When youre craving, the more you try to ignore the thought, the more you think about it! lol I would say take a nibble. You know just enough to shut it up. but this is just me 

Oh and sugar-free jello helped. The only thing is sugar substitutes dont "hit the spot" so to speak because the brain dosent recognize it or something like that.


----------



## primo33333 (May 18, 2011)

Hell said:


> My usual after dinner snack is either:
> 
> 1. cottage cheese with 2tbs of pb mixed in
> 2. cottage cheese blended down creamy with a scoop of chocolate protein blended in and put in the freezer for 15 minutes
> 3. Protein Sludge - 2 scoops of protein with 1-2 tbs of pb and just a smidgen of water to make it kinda pudding like and sludgy. Mix througly and put in the freezer for 15 minutes. - Fucking delicious!  You can also add in frozen berries and/or a tiny bit of sugar free pudding mix like coconut or banana flavor to give it even extra dessert like flavor.



love cottage cheese.. my stomach doesnt though


----------

